# SOL and CSOL 2015-2016 Published



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Check it now !

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


----------



## Perham86 (Mar 26, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Check it now !
> 
> https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


It is sad many engineering occupations are removed from CSOL 2015-16. any ideas?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I still won't believe something that is not in border.gov.au


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I still won't believe something that is not in border.gov.au


ComLaw.gov.au is one of the official sites to post acts, regulations, minister directions, instruments-in-writing, and legislative instruments. If you look on the top left corner of that page, it has the Australian government logo. Up to you to believe or not, but this information is 110% correct

Border.gov.au (or immi.gov.au formerly) are both a simplified plain-English listing of these. 

This is an OFFICIAL instrument signed by Michaelia Cash, the Assistant Minister and Border.gov.au will be updated shortly to reflect it.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Perham86 said:


> It is sad many engineering occupations are removed from CSOL 2015-16. any ideas?


To my surprise, even though engineering professions are not in CSOL list but its available in South Australia occupation list. Is that even possible?

Source
State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Perham86 said:


> It is sad many engineering occupations are removed from CSOL 2015-16. any ideas?


SOL has been and remains to be a subset of CSOL. 

If you read the header of the instrument, it says to apply for 189 and 489 FS you need to be in SOL, to apply for 190 and 489 SS you need to be either in SOL or CSOL.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> To my surprise, even though engineering professions are not in CSOL list but its available in South Australia occupation list. Is that even possible?
> 
> Source
> State Nominated Occupation Lists


if it's in SOL you can apply for 190/489SS. Read the header of the instrument



> SPECIFY, in relation to a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, or the spouse or de facto partner of a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, and who is issued an invitation, on or after 1 July 2015 to make an application for a:
> *a) Subclass 190 Skilled – Nominated visa; or
> b) Subclass 489 Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visa;*
> and, if applicable, in relation to the spouse or de facto partner of that person:
> i. each occupation listed in* Column A of Schedule 1 and Column A of Schedule 2 *to this Instrument is to be a skilled occupation that is applicable to the person, for the purposes of paragraph 1.15I(1)(a) of the Regulations; and


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> SOL has been and remains to be a subset of CSOL.
> 
> If you read the header of the instrument, it says to apply for 189 and 489 FS you need to be in SOL, to apply for 190 and 489 SS you need to be either in SOL or CSOL.


That explains it. Thanks. Its just that previously CSOL also had occupations of SOL included. But, i am sure it will be like that once they publish this list in a better format on Border.gov.au


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SqOats said:


> That explains it. Thanks. Its just that previously CSOL also had occupations of SOL included. But, i am sure it will be like that once they publish this list in a better format on Border.gov.au


ComLaw publishes the original document signed by the Assistant Minister, which is pretty "legalistic". Border.gov.au will publish a plain English version.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I still won't believe something that is not in border.gov.au


Chill dude, no one forcing you to believe it. 
This forum is to share information.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if it's in SOL you can apply for 190/489SS. Read the header of the instrument


perfect explaination, thank you. 

I didnt see the occupation of Internal Auditor on CSOL as well. But it's on SOL list. Must be applicable to both 190 and 189 visa. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ComLaw publishes the original document signed by the Assistant Minister, which is pretty "legalistic". Border.gov.au will publish a plain English version.


I agree with you and have no doubt about the content of the list. Its just about the format, as previously CSOL also contained the occupations of SOL. That is why i found it little confusing when i didnt find it in the CSOL. My bad, I didnt read the header.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I still won't believe something that is not in border.gov.au


And we, legal practitioners in Australia, give little weight to border.gov.au. 

Comlaw or Austlii is much more official and rigorous when it comes to legality.


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

*occupation ceilings 15 - 16 ??*

Any news on occupation ceilings 15 - 16 ??


----------



## umairkp (May 24, 2014)

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Is this the final list for this year or any more list is going to come In next month?


----------



## swar00000 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Spatial Science Technicia*

hi
can you please advice me if 
Surveying or Spatial Science Technician
valid 
because i have experience in GIS and spatial Technician
AND FRIEND ADVICE ME TO SUBMIT AS CIVIL ENGINEERING

AM GRADUATED AS SURVEYING&GEOMATICES ENG


----------

